

My first 'successful' open-source project (js continuous integration) hits 1.0.0 - dan_sim
http://github.com/dsimard/ready.js/tree/v1.0.0

======
ivanstojic
It'd be really cool if the title would tell us what the project is, not that
it hit 1.0.0. I don't care about the version particularly, but I might care
about it if I know what it does...

~~~
dan_sim
I added a micro-definition in the title. Here's the full description :
continuous javascript integration using JSLint, Google Compiler and Node.js .

------
astrofinch
I don't think I'd find this that useful. Coffeescript already has jslint
support, and I'd only want to do minification right before deployment since
minified JS is harder to debug.

~~~
dan_sim
ready.js won't overwrite your javascript, that would be stupid, it compiles
your javascript in another folder. When you're in dev, you simply link to your
uncompiled js. When in prod, you link to your compiled js.

~~~
astrofinch
My point was there's no incentive to have your js be compiled continuously. (I
already have a deploy script, adding minification to that wouldn't be hard.)

------
rjrodger
Bravo! Fantastic project. Keep it coming!

Any plans to be the Hudson of the node world?

------
jammus
I can't seem to get this through npm. Has it been published?

~~~
dan_sim
yes, it's available with `npm install ready`

------
alexg0
How is ready.js a first successful project? Are you defining 'first' in a
nonstandard way or 'successful' has a special meaning?

~~~
dan_sim
"first 'successful'" means that it's my first project used in production by
other developers. For me, it's enough to consider it 'successful' (with the
quotes).

~~~
alexg0
I must have misread the title first time around (unless it changed). Did not
see word 'my' there on first reading.

